# Is this normal?



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> Dutch trys to eat his hair clippings when I am clipping his hair!! I try to keep him from doing so , but I know he still gets some!! Also, any tips on clipping the feet?? So annoying and hard and time consuming!!!!! Are you supposed to shave the hair underneath? or just on top? Thanks


LOL....OMG Sting does that too and how annoying it is. He's also decided to attack the dryer nozzle. Its one thing after another. 

About shaving underneath the feet, yes you should. I find that clipping underneath the feet first helps eliminate some of the harder to reach hair you would be trying to get between the toes. 

I still can't believe that Dutch does that too. Im not alone!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Your not alone LOL. T does it too, he doesn't start till I do his face and then the first pass when the hair falls past his mouth he starts to eat it and won't sit still for me to finish. I fish it out of his mouth and growl at him but he does get some of it too, not sure what you can do about it, they are quite fast LOL.

As for feet I'm with you - it is annoying and hard and time consuming!! Everyone reckons it gets easier with practice but it takes me sooo long I just don't seem to be getting any faster. I take the first pass across the top of the toes and then do underneath and then go back and get whats left between the toes. 

I did my first poodle feet on a clients dog yesterday, a little poodle X about the size of a mini and believe me although those feet are smaller it took me just as long and the dog was so well behaved. I felt so sorry for him, he was so patient with me, truly he seemed to keep looking at me like "are you still working on those feet, gosh your slow"


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> Your not alone LOL. T does it too, he doesn't start till I do his face and then the first pass when the hair falls past his mouth he starts to eat it and won't sit still for me to finish. I fish it out of his mouth and growl at him but he does get some of it too, not sure what you can do about it, they are quite fast LOL.
> 
> As for feet I'm with you - it is annoying and hard and time consuming!! Everyone reckons it gets easier with practice but it takes me sooo long I just don't seem to be getting any faster. I take the first pass across the top of the toes and then do underneath and then go back and get whats left between the toes.
> 
> I did my first poodle feet on a clients dog yesterday, a little poodle X about the size of a mini and believe me although those feet are smaller it took me just as long and the dog was so well behaved. *I felt so sorry for him, he was so patient with me, truly he seemed to keep looking at me like "are you still working on those feet, gosh your slow*"




LOL...THATS FUNNY


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

well thank goodness I am not alone!! I am so scared of the webbing that I am going to hurt him!! I kept smelling poo when I was clipping him, so I let him out to go potty. When he was done he came back in and I still smelled poo!!:banghead: I think he may be constipated because he had poo still stuck in there!!:banghead: SO now we off to take a bath!!!:banghead:



Oh, and he LOVES sardines!!!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah funny, dear little man, lovely eyes, very expressive. He normally goes to another part time groomer who has had toy poodles for years so I imagine she is probably a lot more practiced than me LOL. But he put up with me and we eventually got it done. 

Bailey (the poodle X) came to me for boarding after the other groomer had clipped him last time and he had clipper rash everywhere which I put cream on while he was here with me, so I was very careful about how hot my blades got and did all his clipping with the grain yesterday and today no clipper rash so I am well pleased with myself. It might take me a long time but I am careful and the dog isn't scratching himself raw.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> well thank goodness I am not alone!! I am so scared of the webbing that I am going to hurt him!! I kept smelling poo when I was clipping him, so I let him out to go potty. When he was done he came back in and I still smelled poo!!:banghead: I think he may be constipated because he had poo still stuck in there!!:banghead: SO now we off to take a bath!!!:banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, and he LOVES sardines*!!!



I need to start feeding sardines to the Spoo's but I did begin adding some yogurt with the morning meals and everyone love's mommy!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Haha my Pit Bull and Cocker mix like to chew on the hair on the floor XD crazy dogs :lol:

When doing the feet you shave all the hair off up to where the toes meet the hand. Top, bottom and in between.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Gunther is disgusted with sardines,walks away from it...it must be the smell.
He will have yogurt,but only vanilla flavoured.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Never tried sardines but my dogs LOVE jack mackerel and yogurt and just about anything you put in front of them :lol:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Gunther is disgusted with sardines,walks away from it...it must be the smell.
> He will have yogurt,but only vanilla flavoured.


Of course Gunther would snub the sardines. lol He's to good for raw fish! Shoot, I would never eat them either but I don't hear of too many dogs that turn them down. 

Vanilla yogurt only....someone is spoiled. lol


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Gunther is disgusted with sardines,walks away from it...it must be the smell.
> He will have yogurt,but only vanilla flavoured.





SECRETO said:


> Of course Gunther would snub the sardines. lol He's to good for raw fish! Shoot, I would never eat them either but I don't hear of too many dogs that turn them down.
> 
> Vanilla yogurt only....someone is spoiled. lol



Sardines, no!! Sushi, I bet Gunther would eat!!:tongue:


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL I love tinned sardines on toast with lots of salt and pepper and lemon. My mum use to give it to me as a kid for an easy lunch, think I must have developed a taste for it. I buy sardines in oil for T and sardines in springwater for me :rofl:


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Don't you think they are born to be spoiled?
All my spoos were snobs...very selective in who and what they liked.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

T is very selective on who he likes and is becoming more so. He is a bit stand offish with people he has never met but if they hang around for 5 - 10 minutes he will decide if he is going to let them pat him or not - funny bugger. It was difficult to socialise him for that few weeks while he had his cast on and he seems to have decided since then that he likes his family and anyone else might be a little suspicious so better to wait and see!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> LOL I love tinned sardines on toast with lots of salt and pepper and lemon. My mum use to give it to me as a kid for an easy lunch, think I must have developed a taste for it. I buy sardines in oil for T and sardines in springwater for me :rofl:


That is funny!! My 4 year old LOVES sardines. I bought a few tins for Dutch and my son found them and got really excited, which reminded me to give dutch one. My kids also could eat Sushi everyday if I let them. And I am not talking California Roll, they like the Octopus and Tuna Sashimi!! So the Spoo and my son share sardines, while my 1yr old and the Spoo share kibble!! :shot::eat:


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

MOOSE loves to eat his own hair it's hilarious because he tries to do it fast before I catch him... it's like a treat! L O L.

He did eat duct tape the other day too.... I stuck my hand down his throat (literally) and couldn't get it up before it slipped away


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Ohh dear ToddW! I assume he is fine after the duct tape incident? They are sent to try us


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> That is funny!! My 4 year old LOVES sardines. I bought a few tins for Dutch and my son found them and got really excited, which reminded me to give dutch one. My kids also could eat Sushi everyday if I let them. And I am not talking California Roll, they like the Octopus and Tuna Sashimi!! *So the Spoo and my son share sardines, while my 1yr old and the Spoo share kibble!! * :shot::eat:


Thats way too funny Tanner. I like Sushi too...well I only do the california rolls and another tuna roll (don't know the name) so far. lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> Sardines, no!! Sushi, I bet Gunther would eat!!:tongue:


Jazz likes Sushi  she likes the california and the cowbow rolls.... :banghead: she stole a couple of peices of each the other day. Naughty girl! Interestingly enough hubby had some spicy kind of roll, can't think of the name, andshe left that one alone!


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

Since we are kinda talking about what our dogs eat, do any of you do a raw diet? I have been looking into it? What do you think is the best dog food?


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I started feeding raw but quit when it got cold and snowy. I didn't want him dragging raw chicken around in the house and I didn't want to feed outside. I'm trying to sort out that dilemma. We feed Fromms, Orijen, Evo and Taste of the Wild. There are lots of other good ones too on this site:

dogfoodanalysis.com


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Sammie tries to eat his clipped fur too. Why? How can it possibly taste good?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Jako said:


> Sammie tries to eat his clipped fur too. Why? How can it possibly taste good?


I swear I think they eat it just to get to us. Remember, they are smarties! lol


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

That must be it!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I feed pretty much raw but do still leave kibble out for him as well. We feed meat trims, offal, chicken necks and frames, meaty beef bones, sardines, yoghurt, cottage cheese, eggs hmmm other things as well that I can't remember at the minute LOL. He isn't getting many vegies or fruit and I have a recipe to make some up but I just haven't got to it so he gets our leftovers just to keep it balanced.

I like to think he is getting variety and he seems to like it although he does have his favourites being chicken necks.


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

well thanks you, I will look into it some more.


----------

